# Hardcore Buckle Web by Tru-Fire Archery



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

still shooting awsome


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

Where'd you pick it up. I'm set on one but hate buying online. Can't stand waiting.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one and love it.. I normally shoot a thumb release, but this release is so adjustable and comfortable,smooth and crisp.. I will be using it this year...Well done tru-fire...


----------

